

The KSplice Pointer Challenge (2011) - mr_tyzic
https://blogs.oracle.com/ksplice/entry/the_ksplice_pointer_challenge

======
smw
Having to interview a number of people for development jobs at various points
of my life, I found that one of the most valuable questions I asked was "What
is a pointer?".

My best guess is that at least 60-70% of the people I interviewed who listed C
or C++ experience on their resume were completely unable to give a coherent
answer.

------
afarrell
Considering that after Ksplice acquired Oracle, Waseem founded another startup
that got acquired and now works for Dropbox, I wonder if that email address at
the bottom still works.

------
delluminatus
Huh. So what's the value of _x_ before it's "decayed" into a pointer?

